
Apple Plans to Use Hydrogen as iPhone and MacBook Fuel – Softpedia - serghei
http://news.softpedia.com/news/apple-plans-to-use-hydrogen-as-iphone-and-macbook-fuel-491101.shtml
======
dalke
All that this link says is that Apple has a patent. Having a patent is not the
same as planning to use it.

